# I need some Help with my Space 1999 Eagle Kit



## Sci-Fi-Modeler (Mar 22, 2005)

I dug out the old Eagle Kit I had put away. I did a bit of filling and some sanding and started by opening up the widows inside the cargo module. I am going to build a cockpit as well as an interior for the cargo module and try to open the door on atleast one side. 

I want to make it a Diorama that looks like the Eagle is being worked on and loaded to prep for a mission. 

Has anyone here built one up like i'd like to and do you have any sites to look at for more ideas like painting and other types of details. 

Does anyone out there who has got a couple of these kits that they are willing to let go of for not to very much. I would like to do a couple of these so I can make like several of them are being outfitted differently. 

Does anybody know where to get any of the different aftermarket parts for the Space 1999 Eagle Kits. I thought there were other parts you can get to modify them like Engines and Thruster packs. 

I hope that you guys can help me

Thanks very much

Sci-Fi-Modeler


.


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

Jim Small's web site is a must see if you are working on an Eagle Model -

www.smallartworks.ca

and try Hines Riley's Eagle Decals 

www.complex-productions.com


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

looking foward to your build up. keep us posted. im currently working on 2 eagles. the r.u lab eagle and a ward rescue eagle.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 9, 2004)

You could take a look at my site. Plenty of links to reference at the end.

Hope to see the results! 

www.eagleimagery.co.uk/project/eagle.asp
*


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

well, I recently finished mine-
http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/starshipsetc.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=923


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi,
Last I've heard is that Jim Small's stopped selling the accurizing 12'' Eagle parts. But you can make some on your own. So you want to make an interior? Humm I surely hope your good at working with little tweezers!!!! Kinda small. I though doing that but it's too darn small. Maybe the pod interior can be made with a removable roof. I'm presently working on a detached CM, from the RU kit. Thought of making an interior but it would need some major mod. So I'll just put some lights in there and 2 pilots. As for the Ertl Eagle, here's mine. If I ever built another one, it's gonna look way better. It's always the same story on the second attempt:

http://ca.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/f1steph/album?.dir=df45&.src=ph

Steph


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

f1steph said:


> As for the Ertl Eagle, here's mine. If I ever built another one, it's gonna look way better. It's always the same story on the second attempt.


Why is it, there's always enough time to do it right the _second_ time, but never the first? :lol:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Just like marriage!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

It's simple: ''been there, done that'' kinda thing. It's not time, it's this ''freaking'' habit to collect more info ''after'' the kit is built. But F91, marriage is something you should avoid if the 1st attempt didn't work. And in my case, to avoid any mistakes, I simply ''delected'' this word in my dictionnary. I'll go directly in hell...... YES I DO!!!!!

Steph


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

There's a partial interior for the RU 23 inch kit available from Robert Hobby, I think. It's the back wall with pilot seats. Check the SF forum for his Space 1999 modelers group post.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

A Taylor said:


> There's a partial interior for the RU 23 inch kit available from Robert Hobby, I think. It's the back wall with pilot seats. Check the SF forum for his Space 1999 modelers group post.


But it won't fit 'cause Sci-Fi-Modeler is building the 12'' ERTL Eagle. Nice backwall BTW, got one for my RU EAgle. I'm using one also on my beak project. Anyhow, let me know if somebody needs a RU backwall, I know how to contact Rob.

Steph


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes, but you were talking about a detached CM from the RU kit, hence my comment.
AT


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

On the futurama episode where they banned star trek, they used an Eagle to shoot the episode tapes into deep space. Kinda neat.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

A Taylor said:


> Yes, but you were talking about a detached CM from the RU kit, hence my comment.
> AT


My fault. I got mixed up. 

Steph


----------



## Sci-Fi-Modeler (Mar 22, 2005)

I have started to drill out and open up the all the solid areas in the front and rear compartments where the tublar frame work is. So far it's going pretty well I do a little at a time and try to make sure to be extremely careful. I screw it up , there's not much going back. The next step will be to put together a pannel for all four sides underneath the "newly" opened rib detail I want to put together a master that I can make casting of for all the parts i'm going to need. Then to make one for the Top of each one. Should I remove the "Ribs" that are there on the top and start with a "Flat" surface there and make a master as for the inboard and outboard sides. But Should the Tops of the Front and Rear Compartments be totally Flat. Then I will start on the landing gear. Does anyone have pics of that interior and an interior for the Command Capsual too. For me to use as refference. You all have been such a big help to me with this here. Has anyone done landing Feet on the bottom of the Cargo / Passenger Pod as they really look. Not the little Plastic Rectangles on the Bottom of the Kit. I want one to Cargo / Passenger Pod to have the Feet fully extended because it will be just sitting there like it's waiting to be put up into place and the Front Pod will have it's Doors open so you can look foward into the cockpit area. Can any of you help me out a little with some of that as well. 

...Carl......


.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Well you're going thru the same steps that I went a couple of months ago. You'll need lots of pictures. I got a lot from:
http://www.space1999.net/~catacombs/main/cguide/umeagle.html
You can also look at what this guy made:
http://www.starshipmodeler.com/other/jw_1999.htm
http://www.starshipmodeler.org/gallery7/dh_eagle.htm

I also looked at the bigger Eagles like the RU and the studio 44''
http://www.eagleimagery.co.uk/project/eagle.asp
http://www.smallartworks.ca/

Once I empty all 4 cages (watch out 'cause I almost cut myself pretty badly with the exacto. After that I was using a garden glove to hold the part I was cutting), and made 2 styrene boxes (for the front and back part). Then I installed details in the cage (resistors, transistors). I also cut the door modules and made 2 myself (that was ''freaking'' long). As for the pod landing legs, you can try to make them yourself but if you have the PE Eagle, hell man just clone them, they'll be much better looking and it will be a lot faster then scratchbuilt them. That's what I'll do if I ever built another one.
Steph


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I just found My old amt eagle...everything except the cargo module.Does anyone know where I can get a replacement
?


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

The-Nightsky said:


> I just found My old amt eagle...everything except the cargo module.Does anyone know where I can get a replacement
> ?


Hummm, that's a hard one. Well if you got a freind that would vacumm-form it or make a resin cast that would be nice. Or there's ALWAYS EVilBay. You could be lucky to find a partial kit for sale. Not many choices.....

Steph


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

got me looking at the ones i have in storage. i hope i have some time this winter to start a new project for myself. no more 1:1 projects on the house i hope


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

just wanted to see what happens at 500 posts!!!! hey guys those eagles look awesome. go red sox. go patriots


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

looks i can start collecting medicare and social security!!!! lol


----------

